# Heresy Era Truescaled Word Bearers (using CSM DEX)



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

Ambitious Yes, But this will be fun.

Here is the list:

HQ:
Chaos Sorcerer
Mark of Tzeech, Gift of Chaos, Personal Icon, Wings, Force Wep,
185



Elite:


Chosen x5
Asp Champ, Flamer x5
135



Chosen x5
Asp Champ, Flamer x5
135

Chosen x5
Asp Champ, Flamer x5
135

Troops:
CSM x10
Rhino(extra armor), Icon of Chaos Glory, Flamer x2
Asp Champ (Power Wep, TL Bolter)
255



CSM x10
Rhino(extra armor), Icon of Chaos Glory, Flamer x2
Asp Champ (Power Wep, TL Bolter)
255



Fast Attack


3 Chaos Bikers
2x Flamers, Mark of Chaos Glory
119


Heavy Support


Havocs x5
Asp Champ, 4x Flamer
Rhino
140

Outside FOC
10 Lesser Daemons 130
10 Lesser Daemons 130
10 Lesser Daemons 130
10 Lesser Daemons 130
Greater Daemon 100

TOTAL 1999

I will be using Beast Herds from fantasy for the Lesser Daemons and This Guy for the Greater Daemon.


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

First Progress Report:
Truescaling A Rhino APC:









The on on the bottom is the separated version and shows ABOUT the size it will be truescaled.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

You're mad... TS'n a rhino... You'd be better off scratchbuilding... Crazy, crazy i tell you!

*scampers off to mutter about his umpteen projects*

I still am not sure I like Tzeentch for the Sorc/Fallen Chaplain, but it works I suppose.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm going to be watching this very closely. Especially the rhino. I was thinking of doing a TS Pred but went off the idea as I had no idea of how to do it. Very ambitous project your embarking on here. Looking forward to seeing how it pans out.


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

well thanks for the support guys!

I'm probably going to be doing the rest of the rhino this weekend so i'll keep this updated.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Yes, yes you will be. My phone works now, so I will pester you un-relentlessly to work on this.

Is this just for s&g, or are you doing this to ALL your vehicles? if so, a tutorial is in order. Nay, demanded!


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

that is what i am working on with all the pics i'm taking :S

and there are only 4 rhinos in the army so it will be all 4


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

I would choose a chaplain/apostle(maybe herald i cant remember) over the sorcerer for word bearer. Thats a tall a odrer here( haha, i made a funny). Gonna have to follow this one. think Lord erus may be right about the scratch build. Will be hard to line up those rhino parts. Have a go at it tho, could turn out great.


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

but none of those are options in the new dex. so while i have homemade rules for a dark apostle, for legality, i'll be using the sorcerer rules.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

If anyone can pull off the rhino, e can.

He built a baneblade from cereal boxes after all, tracks and everything.


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

thanks for the vote of confidence there erus.


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

just model your sorcerer after a dark apostle then. Im kinda in the mind set that chaplains probly didnt have powers but it is the heresy and im sure a god could convey some sort of sorcerous powers on their chosen. Otherwise just use the chaos lord choice. Maybe i should have worded the last post different. Just saying you should model like a Dark apostle i guess. Crozius could easily be modeled and knowone could contest it as a force weapon. Maybe a chaplin with the aquilas off and a hood all chaosed up. I know hoods are SM choice but for modeling purposes.


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

Update on the rhino:


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

So now you just have detailing to do on it and that's one side panel done, eh? Good job, I didn't have to break out the 'stick!


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

What is True Scaleing if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

True Scaling is based on the fact that a 6" IG figure (if they were real height) is as tall as a 7' + SM. You cut apart legs, etc, and use spacers and GS to make the SM more true to scale, thus 'True Scale'


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn but I will be watching this one.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Question, why do you have to make the Rhino true scale as well?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Otherwise it doesn't look right. Its a dam abitious thing for him to do. First person I know off to try and true scale a tank. Its a daunthing prospect. I would ahve just changed the army list personally.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Now you all know Steve for the nutter he is...

He has a CRAFTWORLDS worth of Eldar... Almost 30K... That's sick.. Just plain sick!

If anyone is insane enough to TS a vehicle, it'd be him. HE also is doing me the favor of writing us a guide so I can follow in his foot steps.


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

How i will be building my Truescaled Flamer:









Terminator Arm
Heavy Flamer from a SM Dreadnaught.

BTW if anyone has about 20 of the Flamer from a dred i do take donations!


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Lord Commander Erus said:


> True Scaling is based on the fact that a 6" IG figure (if they were real height) is as tall as a 7' + SM. You cut apart legs, etc, and use spacers and GS to make the SM more true to scale, thus 'True Scale'


...when of course, what we all should be doing is filing down 4mm off our IGs...

Good luck with the project - I'll be interested to see how this turns out.

:encouraging cyclops:


----------

